# jd 2520 elec schematic



## erockred (Jun 6, 2012)

Have trouble with charging circuit.new batt,regulator .alternator is good. WHAT ELSE IS IN CIRCUIT.pROBLEM IS IF YOU PULL GROUND TERMWHILE RUNNING ,IT WILL NOT RUN ONTHE ALTERNATOR.


----------

